# Bought an amp!



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

I thought for sure I posted about this here this morning, but I can't find it. 

I picked up a used Nady XA-1100 yesterday. I'm excited. My sub project is underway! :T


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Ahh, would we be working on an IB sub perchance? :scratch: 

If I guessed correctly, I'm in the same space as you.. sub project underway!  
I'm probably a couple of months out from getting that project completed though. :rant: 

Congrats on your purchase! :T 


JCD


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Thanks! Yes, an IB setup is definitely a maybe. I have the attic space above my entertainment center that I can use. Right now I'm doodling up a low profile grille.

I'm undecided on drivers. Maybe the PE IB or DVC.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

FlashJim said:


> I'm undecided on drivers. Maybe the PE IB or DVC.


That's the same situation I'm in. I can't build right now, so I'm leaving the decision for "Future JCD". :devil: 

Of those two, I'd probably go with the DVC. If nothing else, they have a lower Qts, so they should be a little bit "Tighter"/cleaner.

JCd


----------



## kingkip (Apr 20, 2006)

FlashJim said:


> I thought for sure I posted about this here this morning, but I can't find it.
> 
> I picked up a used Nady XA-1100 yesterday. I'm excited. My sub project is underway! :T


If you don't mind me asking where did you get it from and how much?


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

I bought it from a member on one of the other forums. $175 shipped to my door. It's 6 months old and has the fan mod.

I've seen it all over the place for $150, but no one has any to sell at that price.


----------

